# stuck power antenna mast



## marklevinson1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have a 97 maxima. My power antenna mast had broken off so I have purchased a replacement mast for the power unit. Problem I am having is getting the stub of the old mast out first. It is mighty stuck. I am wondering if I am not pulling on the wrong part as there is the outer most metal tube and then the section inside that which I have thoroughly mangled trying to remove. I am afraid to go to town on the outer one in case that one is meant to stay there. Can anyone with experience with this take a look at this image and let me know which part I am supposed to be yanking out of there and how best to remove it.

Antenna mast pic

thanks,

Mark


----------



## bettingsumo (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you ever figure this out? I have the same problem with my 96 Pathfinder. Even though I have a few inches of mast stub to work with I still cannot remove it from the base in order to install the new one.


----------

